# fully mounted WoC arny?



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

hello. I am starting myself a fully or near-fully mounted army of chaos marauders and knights. ny Narauders have throwing spears. what marks and equiptment should i use? i have a juggernaught but no lord for it


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

You'll need to get a more concrete army list before any real commentary can be made. Whether or not you've got a specific theme in mind, such as an army devoted to a single god, also comes into play here.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

OMFG

I was also thinking of a fully-mounted force today! xD, though id include Sigvald + a block of (?) as an anvil + Slaanesh theme...


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

As a general thing at least a mostly mounted WoC list will work good. They cant shoot and are expensive so they need to reach the enemy fast, and Knights does that better then Warriors on foot. It might be booring to play in the long run though


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Ive played a fully mounted (except 1 block of marauders with flails) WoC army before and I have to say that it annoyed the crap outta me. I think the game was a draw but the enemy had MoS alm ost everywhere which meant that my ogre's fear was useless, they could choose to flee from charges (very important for marauders screens) and fleeing through their own units didnt cause a ripple.

Personally if I ran WoC I would probably run nurgle marauder horses as screens (it doesnt give ItP right?) and slaaneshi knights so that my screens can flee through me and set up charges for my knights without any worries of me running away. I would give the horsemen flails but not much else- makes them nasty enough on the charge, especially in a flank, but they are still there just to lure people into getting charged by the knights.

I just dont like MoK and MoT seems a waste to my eyes (by the time you average a passed ward the unit will most likely be toast anyway).


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> slaaneshi knights


Slaaneshi or Nurgle knigths seem the best. With Banner of Rage they have Frenzy, just as you would from MoK (A better frenzy right?) and still have the advantages of their others marks, ItP from MoS and that of MoN...

On the other hand, Banner of Rage can only be taken once, so Khornate Knights, with approprate Hound/Slaaneshi Marauder Horsemen screens would work well.

Just my 2 cents, stuff Ive just picked up from the book...


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I run a pure cavalry army and it works really well as long as you are careful with who you charge. i use 1 unit of knights for each of the gods.


----------

